# Aleksander Emelianenko been to prison?



## AtomDanger (Oct 7, 2006)

Looked up some stuff about his tattoos from another thread and found this.

"The tattoos are a constant source of questions from his fans and journalists. Aleksander explained their meaning in his interview on Fedor’s official website"

" Right arm: Cathedral with five domes: symbolizes five years of imprisonment.

Right shoulder: cobweb: Aleksander did not explain it’s meaning other than say that contrary to what has been suggested by some, it does not have anything to do with mafia. In Russian prison tattoos this symbol usually denotes drug addiction.

Pirate tattoo: stands for article 167 of Russian Criminal Code: “armed robbery”. "


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

yea i knew he got arrested for armed robbery i never heard ne thing about a drug addiction though


----------



## AtomDanger (Oct 7, 2006)

jdun11 said:


> yea i knew he got arrested for armed robbery i never heard ne thing about a drug addiction though



Well thats madness he did 5 years? 
I can't even imagine how scary Russian Prison is


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

yea i bet he didnt have 2 much trouble being 6'6 and a crazsy tough dude, noone messed with him ill bet you on that


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

jdun11 said:


> yea i bet he didnt have 2 much trouble being 6'6 and a crazsy tough dude, noone messed with him ill bet you on that


there are weapons in jail also tho... but yuh... he prolly cracked some skulls to make an example the minuite he went in


----------



## AtomDanger (Oct 7, 2006)

Organik said:


> there are weapons in jail also tho... but yuh... he prolly cracked some skulls to make an example the minuite he went in



Well if he is tied to the mob I am sure he didn't have to prove too much


----------



## iioannis (Oct 20, 2006)

Have you guys seen Undisputed II? Maybe it was based on him :laugh: .


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

i know there are weapons but im sure a guy like that got everyones respect instatly, wouldnt you respect him, i know i would, id be afraid of him even if i had a bat :laugh:


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

jdun11 said:


> i know there are weapons but im sure a guy like that got everyones respect instatly, wouldnt you respect him, i know i would, id be afraid of him even if i had a bat :laugh:


Plus his brother is king of the unviverse. So I doubt anyone would use a cheap weopon out of fear of Fedors wrath.


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

jdun11 said:


> i know there are weapons but im sure a guy like that got everyones respect instatly, wouldnt you respect him, i know i would, id be afraid of him even if i had a bat :laugh:



haha hes one of those ppl you just swing the bat as hard as u can and hope u kill him hahah.. if not.. your f*cked !:laugh:


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

asskicker said:


> Plus his brother is king of the unviverse. So I doubt anyone would use a cheap weopon out of fear of Fedors wrath.


i don't think Fedor was the king of the world during Alek's prison stretch... i think it was much earlier in his life! in Russia, i forget, but i saw a statistic that the vast majority of boys spend time in prison, so he could have gone in very young... 15 or 16!!!


----------



## username99999 (Jan 7, 2011)

I joined this website only because I stumbled upon this thread. Aleksander and Fedor are bad$$ fighters

but

The stars on Alex's shoulders signify he's pretty high up in some sort of prison mafia. the higher the stars the greater prestige. For instance, stars on the knees means "I don't kneel for any man" etc. If you go into Russian prison with stars you didn't earn, you're dead. And the 5 tower "Kremlin" means he did 5 years. 

googled a link for you

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ekqt27CwJqk&playnext=1&list=PLD8FB9CA98890A190&index=1


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

jdun11 said:


> yea i bet he didnt have 2 much trouble being 6'6 and a crazsy tough dude, noone messed with him ill bet you on that


The prison guards.


The stars on his shoulders that are now clouds meant he was crowned as ''vor v zakone'' aka ''thief in law''.


----------



## Big_Charm (Jan 7, 2011)

Rusko said:


> The prison guards.
> 
> 
> The stars on his shoulders that are now clouds meant he was crowned as ''vor v zakone'' aka ''thief in law''.


Someone has been watching 'Eastern Promises" :thumb01:

"I'm just driver"

The grim reaper tat is just plain nasty.... Alesander has the same lifeless look in his eyes as Fedor. It instills fear!


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

Big_Charm said:


> Someone has been watching 'Eastern Promises" :thumb01:
> 
> "I'm just driver"
> 
> The grim reaper tat is just plain nasty.... Alesander has the same lifeless look in his eyes as Fedor. It instills fear!


Yes, but more from documentaries I've watched.


----------



## Big_Charm (Jan 7, 2011)

Rusko said:


> Yes, but more from documentaries I've watched.


Ahh, yes yes! I've been trying to find some literature on the subject @ Chapters/Indigo... but it's mostly sold out (Meanings behind the Russian mob tattoos in Prisons),


----------

